# Tektro r580 fit



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

I just purchased some new wheels, Velocity chukkers rims (700c 24mm width) and new tires Gatorskin 32. Will the Tektro r580 fit? I didn't know where to post this. I'm a newb so I just assumed in the newbie section. Thanks pals.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

the only issue is whether the "reach" (distance from the brake mounting hole to the rim) is within the adjustment capacity of the caliper. That measurement is a function of frame design, not rim dimensions. Here's how to measure it.
Installing and Adjusting Caliper Brakes








Measure your frame and fork, and look up the specs of the brake calipers, and you'll know.


----------

